
Lise Meitner – the forgotten woman of nuclear physics (2019) - Hooke
http://theconversation.com/lise-meitner-the-forgotten-woman-of-nuclear-physics-who-deserved-a-nobel-prize-106220
======
downerending
Putting it in a larger context, _everyone_ is forgotten, and quite quickly.
This is lamented in Ecclesiastes, for example.

Along these lines, there's an excellent little documentary on Netflix right
now about one of the 20th centuries worst disasters, the failure of the St.
Francis Dam. You've never heard about it, because it's already been forgotten.

------
cafard
Yet somehow I've heard of her. (Not a physicist, not especially a reader about
physics.)

~~~
perl4ever
I've heard of her, so long ago I think I've forgotten almost everything I
knew. I do associate her with fission and Otto Hahn.

I've come to find it unbearable to read most journalism about science or
technology that I would otherwise find interesting, because it's more and more
uniformly aimed at people who are _completely_ ignorant. And that's perfectly
logical, because most of the people who are interested in any given piece of
knowledge don't know anything about it. Online advertising pressure has
exposed a lot of deep truths about what most people like - other people
knowing stuff makes people feel stupid, so why should anything ever be written
that presumes knowledge? And if not, why should writers know anything?

